# How was your day/ weekend?



## amslgriffith322

Hello,

I am wondering how I would ask someone in greek, "How was your day/weekend?" Would it be correct to say, "Πώς ήταν η μέρα/σαββατοκύριακο σας?" 

Thank you very much!


----------



## Huck Finn(egan)

Hi there

Well, it depends.
The personal/possessive  pronoun "*σας*" suggests that either you are referring to a number of people or you want to be polite. In these cases, the question is correct.

Don't forget to use articles!

Please use the Greek question mark, every time you pose/write a question in Greek!



amslgriffith322 said:


> "Πώς ήταν η μέρα/*το* *Σ*αββατοκύριακ*ό* σας*;*"



If you ask this question to one person or a good friend of yours or someone that you know very well ,you should have used the personal/possessive pronoun in the singular, which means "*σου*" at the end of the question.


----------



## larshgf

What about this one....
"πως πέρασε η μέρα σου/το σαββατοκύριακό σου;"


----------



## Huck Finn(egan)

That's another wonderful way to ask this question, sir! Thank you for bringing this up!


larshgf said:


> "*Πώς* πέρασε η μέρα σου/το σαββατοκύριακό σου;"


----------



## Konstantinos

But better say that:

Πως πέρασες τη μέρα / το Σαββατοκύριακό σου;


----------



## larshgf

Konstantinos said:


> But better say that:
> 
> Πως πέρασες τη μέρα / το Σαββατοκύριακό σου;


Thank you Konstantinos   
I guess περνώ is transitive and therefore we have the accusative..


----------



## Helleno File

larshgf said:


> Thank you Konstantinos
> I guess περνώ is transitive and therefore we have the accusative..


Hi larshgf

Περνάω is both transitive _and_ intransitive, π. χ. Για να περνάει η ώρα = to pass the time, Πέρασε από 'δω = come this way. I guess you already knew these examples!


----------



## larshgf

Hi Helleno File,

Repetition is ALWAYS a good idea when it comes to the struggle of learning greek!


----------

